# How to get a soft creamy glow photo



## Willlowb (Dec 31, 2011)

I have seen some pretty pictures on blogs and came across one that I really like her photos. All of them have a creamy  soft  glow look to them. She has a point and shoot camera and says she gets the pictures beause she has lots of light coming in.  It is hard to believe because she takes pictures of all the rooms in her home and they all have the same soft creamy glow to them. 

Any ideas how I can get this look with my camera?  I have a canon powershot.


----------



## cpeay (Dec 31, 2011)

Post some examples


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah post some samples...my guess is she is doing something in post processing or she has a setting in her camera that does it for her.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 31, 2011)

Most likely the lens is dirty.


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2011)

cpeay said:


> Post some examples


Doing so would likely violate forum rules.

Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ


> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2011)

Post a LINK to an example.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Most likely the lens is dirty.



That might seem like a joke response, but that was my first thought, to a "T". LOTS of light + a dirty lens = diffused, glowing images, especially when shot against-the-light or in strong side-lighted conditions. You can create a nice diffusion filter by spraying cheap hairspray ABOVE a clear filter, and allowing the mist to rain down upon the filter. Do not spray it directly AT or ONTO the filter, but just let it "rain down onto" the filter. LEt it dry well, then try it...repeat as needed...the clear hairspray creates a very nice,dreamy effect.

Needless to say, "hairspray filters" are kind of fun to make. Just make sure you're using cheap filters, like those $9 WalMart specials, and NOT your $85 B+W 010 filters!!!!


----------



## Willlowb (Jan 1, 2012)

I cannot post because they are not my pics. Her rooms are white and so is most of her furniture. All the pictures look creamy and just glows.  Don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you sure there not just out of focus ? post a link


----------



## Willlowb (Jan 1, 2012)

This is not her site, but it is a picture similiar to hers.See how the picture looks creamy and glows?



High Style, Low Price - MyHomeIdeas.com


----------



## Mo. (Jan 1, 2012)

Willlowb said:


> This is not her site, but it is a picture similiar to hers.See how the picture looks creamy and glows?
> 
> 
> 
> High Style, Low Price - MyHomeIdeas.com



Well, for that one the setting is creamy and yellow so you just have to work with the light I suppose.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 1, 2012)

Willlowb said:


> This is not her site, but it is a picture similiar to hers.See how the picture looks creamy and glows?
> 
> 
> 
> High Style, Low Price - MyHomeIdeas.com



Why not post a link to here site, almost everything in that shot is cream colored don't see anything special


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 1, 2012)

Google "Luminosity" blend mode in Photoshop or the Clarity slider in LR for info on how to PP what you are after. Part of using those effects is to set the shot up correctly in the first place. Reducing clarity doesn't help much without having a strong light source.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 1, 2012)

soft light + soft and bright pastel colors + Kodak Ektar is probably the easiest way to get that. You can also do it with 400h Leaning more on the pastel side):

Shot on 35mm Fuji Pro 400h (Straight from the lab)


----------



## enzodm (Jan 1, 2012)

Derrel said:


> enzodm said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely the lens is dirty.
> ...



In fact its was not a joke: I know the effect of finger grease on P&S lenses... 
Missing examples, "creamy glow" is the best way to describe the effect.


----------



## Willlowb (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you oldmacman.  I looked up what you said and tested it on one of my pics and it came out the way I wanted or at  least a beginning. I am new at taking pics so I just learned something.


----------

